# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  باقی مانده تقسیم در جاوا اسکریپت !

## ArshamHacker

سلام ! نمودونم اینجا باید تاپیک میزدم یا نه ؟ . . . 
من هر چی سرچ کردم نیست که نیست ! آیا تبعی هست که باقی مانده تقسیم 
a بر b رو بده مثل تو vb که مینویسیم : a mod b ؟
ممنون میشم کمکم کنید .

----------


## eyes_shut_number1

a%b .........................

----------


## ArshamHacker

خیلی خیلی ممنون ! ولی این باقی مانده رو به صورت عدد صحیح میده میشه کاری کرد که باقی مانده رو به صورت عدد اعشاری هم بده مثلا 0.5 بدون اینکه اون عدد صحیح رو خودمون تقسیم به 10 کنیم . . .

----------


## eAmin

> متغییر double این اعشاری رو هم میگیره ولی int فقط صحیح است


سلام.

ما تو جاوااسکریپت اصلا داده ای از نوع double نداریم!!!
---------------
برای اعداد اعشاری می تونی از parseFloat استفاده کنی...

----------


## emad_67

> خیلی خیلی ممنون ! ولی این باقی مانده رو به صورت عدد صحیح میده میشه کاری کرد که باقی مانده رو به صورت عدد اعشاری هم بده مثلا 0.5 بدون اینکه اون عدد صحیح رو خودمون تقسیم به 10 کنیم . . .


خوب شما باید عددت اعشازی باشه تا باقیمونده اعشاری بده دیگه.
مثلا:

var a=56.5;
alert(a%10);

----------


## eAmin

> خوب شما باید عددت اعشازی باشه تا باقیمونده اعشاری بده دیگه.
> مثلا:
> 
> var a=56.5;
> alert(a%10);


درست کار می کنه، ولی برای اینکه استاندارد باشه باید اینجوری عمل کنید:
var a=56.5;
alert(parseFloat(a%10));

----------


## eAmin

> سلام.
> 
> ما تو جاوااسکریپت اصلا داده ای از نوع double نداریم!!!
> 
> توی #C خود من ازش استفاده می کنم ولی توی جاوا باید var باشه و vb هم dim که همه متغیر ها رو داره.
> البته اگر اشتباه نکرده باشم


دوست عزیز #C و VB خیلی با javascript فرق می کنه...

در #C برای اینکه متغیرمون رو تعریف کنیم، باید حتما نوعش رو مشخص کنیم، ولی جاوااسکریپت اینطور نیست.
جاوااسکریپت برای تعریف کردن متغیرها از کلمه ی کلیدی var استفاده می کنه.

وتنها داده های عددی پشتیبانی شده در جاوااسکریپت int و float هستن.

----------


## امید امرایی

> سلام.
> 
> ما تو جاوااسکریپت اصلا داده ای از نوع double نداریم!!!توی #C خود من ازش استفاده می کنم ولی توی جاوا باید var باشه و vb هم dim که همه متغیر ها رو داره.
> البته اگر اشتباه نکرده باشم


جاوا ، جاوااسکریپت نیست و در این مورد اصلا  بی ربطه که شما var یا غیر از اون رو مطرح می کنید .

مسئله پیچیده ای نیست که اینقدر این دوست عزیز رو می پیچونید همونطور که جناب Amin help فرمودن باید از parseFloat استفاده کنید

----------


## ArshamHacker

سلام ! ممنون جواب سوالمو گرفتم ! خیلی خیلی ممنون !

----------

